# Liquibase feststellen ob Migration notwendig



## achest (5. Dez 2013)

Hallo!

Ich versuche Liquibase in unsere Projekt einzubinden.  Soweit ist alles geklappt. changescript erstellt, Liquibase eingebunden

```
Liquibase liquibase = new Liquibase(changeLogFile, new FileSystemResourceAccessor(), database);
        	liquibase.update(null);
```



Meine Problem: Ich möchte den User vorher fragen, ob er  Datatebank Upgraden  möchte oder nicht.
Ich könnte bis jetzt nicht finden, wie ich das Method 

```
public boolean isMigrationRequired()
```

Implementieren kann. 

ich habe eine Bibliothek von labs-liquibase gefunden, aber sehr sehr kompliziert. Gibt es ev. einfachere Möglichkeit es festzustellen? Sonnst werde ich die Logs Parsen.

Danke


----------



## achest (9. Dez 2013)

achest hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Gibt es ev. einfachere Möglichkeit es festzustellen? Sonnst werde ich die Logs Parsen.



Meine Lösung:
eigene LogWrapper  erstellt.  Dort wird u.a. geprüft ob in die Tabelle "DBCHANGES" geschrieben seinen soll. Wenn ja - Migration Notwendig.  Weitere Logik anstoßen.


----------

